# Looking for B210 Info .......



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

I'm looking for information on the B210. I may have the opportunity to purchase on really cheap and I'd like to read up on them.
I've run a google search and didn't find much as far as forums or places that sell replacement/aftermarket parts (don't imagine that there's a huge aftermarket for 210's  ).
I'm not sure of the model or engine type or anything like that, so any general help that anyone could give me would be great. Thanks


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I hadn't had a chance to respond to your PM yet.

What year is it? you probably have an A14 or an A15 engine. B210's were only made until '78 then they became 210's ( no 'B' ).

What I've done for parts:
ebay - clutch hoses, brake hoses, clutch kits, gasket kits, misc parts, sporty bits

oem-surplus.com - misc factory things ( seats, doors, whatever [they really have lots of random stuff] )

car-part.com - search database for junkyard bits you can get by mail ( if you're real persistant )

partsamerica.com - there are still many parts made for the 210's Check your favorite parts store's website.

Local junk yards may have stuff too if you're looking for an adventure.

Lastly the $tealership, yeah they can order some stuff still, it's expensive and always takes along time.

good luck!


----------



## 4nismospeed (Sep 7, 2004)

B210's are cool little cars. The down side is stock they are slow with sloppy suspension and horribly small brakes. The upside of the B210 is that with a little work and research you can fix most of that and make them quite the fun little car. The car itself is very lightweight ( around 2100 lb no matter what 
body style) and rear drive which is sweet even if its a solid rear axle. You can make those a-series motors scream and back in the day they one quite a few scca championships. I'm actually looking for one myself. If you change your mind about it let me know I might be interested. Jim


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

I don't know what year the B210 is - I have yet to see the car in person. I'll try and find out more tonight. 
Is there anything by way of aftermarket suspension for B210's?
BTW - what is the hp rating for A14's and A15's and what aftermarket is available for them?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## 4nismospeed (Sep 7, 2004)

Not much out there aftermarket thats specifically built for the b210. But the rear end is just 2 shocks and leaf springs like a truck so you can have some made up that are lower and stiffer and put some koni shocks to stiffen things up back there along with a sway bar. I know that nissan comp used to have everything for these cars but its getting hard to find. I know on the front suspension you can use z stuff and theres plenty of aftermarket out there for that. Has far as the horsepower on a stock a14 or a15 there right around 60 to 70 depending on the year. Pretty weak stock. But if you spend some time and money you can put any number of carb combos and some head work and easily be up in the low 100's which makes the car right on par with todays stuff. The engines and trannies are very stout and can handle modification and rpm with ease. I actually have a gx five speed and a built a15 waiting for the perfect car. Jim


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

www.nismoparts.com
click on the old skool catalog. They still have nismo parts for the old cars.

body panels are tough... know any friends that do body work?


----------



## d_vision (Dec 2, 2006)

*210 motor swap*

hi all i am a :newbie: and i have a 78 b210 with a14 autmatic trans and a 79 510 with the 1.8 4-speed can i put the 1.8 and the 4 in the 210 with out any modification other than wiring along with the suspension and rear end ??? i would find out for myself but the time is slim with work so i thought i would try this forum thing , any help or sugestions would be greatly appreciated thank you


----------

